# Choosing the right tank mates



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm about to get a 5g, and I was wanting to get tank mates, but I'm honestly not sure... I'm worried on the temperament of my betta and of course, I'm not absolutely sure what kind of tank mates I should try out, especially seeing as how the bettas already gonna take up about half the tank as far as the inch-per-gallon rule goes. Are there any tips anyone can give me when picking out a betta to at least somewhat predict how their temperament will be? And since the tank isn't a fantastic size, I'm assuming schooling fish aren't an option and nothing larger than 2.5"... Soo.. what would my options be as far as tank mates go? Maybe a few ghost shrimp?


----------



## Loralyn94 (Jul 22, 2011)

You could put in a mystery snail or some ghost shrimp, though be advised your betta may find the shrimp as a tasty snack. It's worth a try though, worse case scenario your betta eats them and just gets some more nutrients, ghost shrimp are usually less than $.50 anyways. Other than that, I'm not really sure what to do. 
You could add a moss ball, theyre not fish, but do move and chase light and kind of have there own little personalities.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh, I forgot, I wasn't wanting a snail, either ^.^; Nothing personal to them... They're kinda cute >.> Just not my thing, I suppose... Although if someone gave it to me, I wouldn't turn the little guy down... I am worried about my betta trying to eat them or kill it just for the sheer sport of things, but hopefully if I introduce the shrimp first, it'll help negate that feeling a little bit... Hopefully.. -.- But the good thing is the shrimp here, last time i checked, are 36 cents a peice ^.^ Although, I hate wording it that >.>;;...
I'm actually going to get a marimo ^.^ Its name is gonna be Katmari after the video game xD And if I get two, or split that one in half, the other one'll be Damacy!
But yeah, I suppose I'll give ghost shrimp a try... Hopefully luck'll be on my side.
Um.. What about an algae eater? Like an Otocinclus or something similar? Oh crap, I'd probably have to worry about them eating the marimo ball, wouldn't I? ;__;


----------



## Loralyn94 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ah, didnt know about the snail. With moss balls, you cant just split them in half, but they will often breed where little rounds bumps will form on them and then you can pinch them off and they will grow another moss ball. 
As far as oto cats go, I'm not sure they seem to usually need fairly bigger tanks and like to be in schools which you couldnt do in your 5 gallon, as well as they need super clean water and a cycled tank is a must


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, wish I didn't forget.. -.-
I've read a bit about the marimo, on and off this forum. I know there's more to it than just splitting them in half, I just didn't want to go into explicit detail on the subject 'cause it wasn't really that important to the topic ^.^; Sorry for being so vague...but I didn't know about the little bumps are basically little mini marimo, so that was definately useful!
Ah.. okay. I haven't really been looking up the Oto's, I just noticed it was an algae eater that grew up to 2" and Oto's and bettas can get along.. I knew there was a catch xD Oh well, I suppose I'll just stick to the ghost shrimp for now until I'm able to move on to a bigger tank. Thanks for the info, though ^.^ Really appreciate it


----------



## Loralyn94 (Jul 22, 2011)

Draug Isilme said:


> Yeah, wish I didn't forget.. -.-
> I've read a bit about the marimo, on and off this forum. I know there's more to it than just splitting them in half, I just didn't want to go into explicit detail on the subject 'cause it wasn't really that important to the topic ^.^; Sorry for being so vague...but I didn't know about the little bumps are basically little mini marimo, so that was definately useful!
> Ah.. okay. I haven't really been looking up the Oto's, I just noticed it was an algae eater that grew up to 2" and Oto's and bettas can get along.. I knew there was a catch xD Oh well, I suppose I'll just stick to the ghost shrimp for now until I'm able to move on to a bigger tank. Thanks for the info, though ^.^ Really appreciate it


I didnt know about the baby marimo's until about a week ago, so glad i could pass something along haha. 
You might be able to try oto's if you were to cycle your tank first, some people have had one that lived okay, they are more social fish though so theyre happier and more comfortable with more than one. Im tyring to thing if I know any small algea eaters. Platys but im not sure how big they get.
Are you having a problem with algea atm or are you just wanting one in case it does become a problem?


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh, if the oto's are more happy in groups than loners, I don't think I have the heart to just have one... 
I haven't really gotten the tank yet, so.. yeah ^.^;; I'm doing more of a 'planning' process.. Just figuring out what all I can/can't put in my new tank once I get it along with everything else I need for it and having fun while doing so.. I've never had problems with algae before, but then again, I've never had a 5g, either... Hopefully if I do, the marimo will help with that process, and I'll probably go ahead and go with the mystery snail if all else fails (the more I think about it, the more it's starting to grow on me >.>;...) Um.. By Platys, you mean....? The only ones that're coming to mind are the plecostomus... and if that is what you're referring to, I believe they can get to around 20" so... xD yeah, that's out of the question...
So.... what can you tell me about mystery snails? ^.^;


----------



## Loralyn94 (Jul 22, 2011)

platy's are these fish: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_0Js4q23LxSc/SbfBMHwPSFI/AAAAAAAAArU/aaTmW_arrd4/s320/platys.png

I dont know much about them though. They get about 2-3 inches and unfortunately i think theyre schooling fish, so they look like their out of the question.
Why did you decide on a 5 gallon verses a 10? If you dont mind me asking that is.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Oooh yeah, those! yeah, I believe they are schooling fish...
5g is more suitible for me as far as size goes. I'm in a small room, and even though it seems more beneficial for price and having a larger tank, I just don't have the room for it and the 5g is pretty much the largest I can go at the moment... -.- Getting a 10g (if not bigger) is a plan in the making, though.. It's just not suitable for me, at the moment, and I love bettas... If anything, I had a 1.5g I was using to keep bettas in and I was originally thinking of getting a 2.5g, so it's a decent leap for me.


----------



## Loralyn94 (Jul 22, 2011)

oh okay, that makes sense. Well like you said a snail was growing on you and there cute and fun


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I know thus has nothing substantial but just to add to knowledge: Platies are not schooling fish, they are social but don't school. The 1 platy I have now in my 10 gallon, Pumpkin, is doing fine, even though she will be joined by 2 of her fry in 2 months. Sorry, just wanted to explained


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh yeah? I didn't know that.. I didn't really look it up, I just assumed 'cause I saw them in Petsmart swimming together, and it looked like they were schooling.. but yeah, that just shows it's always best to do research even though something seems accurate ^.^;
So would you say a platy would be okay for my tank? If so, I'll try to look up as much as I can about them before I make an absolute 100% decision on it.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

A 5 gallon? I'm sorry, no, you need at least a 10 gallon for any sort of fish conpanions, and platies poop like CRAZY. I'm amazed at how much my Pumpkin does.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

You could always divide the 5 gal. and get another betta 

lol, and dont turn down ghost shrimp, they are awesome little criters that are SOOOO entertaining!


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh, I don't like the idea of dividing tanks that are smaller than 10g's ^.^; and its not that I don't like ghost shrimp, I just don't like the idea of the betta choking to death trying to swallow one on the off-chance he does decide its a great snack >.>;;;..... but even so, I haven't completely turned down the idea of getting ghost shrimp anyways. Seems like it'd be my best option, given the situation.


----------



## ninjaofthe9seas (Jul 6, 2011)

Snails really are cute and fun. Its really captivating to watch their little tongue thing lick at the walls of the tank XD


----------

